# Boom for a Loader



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Avant offered a machine as you describe.
Not sure if it is still available:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGrfUpqtIWc


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Harry- They don’t sell the boom anymore. I checked. The video is still floating around out there. That’s pretty much what I’m looking for. Just enough to lift brood boxes and honey supers. Pallets would be moved with the Hummerbee.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking at that video, it's a definate knock off of an ezyloader, but without some of the features such as brakes or leveling. The cradle for example, looks identical to my ezyloader one, I could not pick any difference at all even in the tinyest detail. The rest of it is a near exact copy also, just a cheapskate mast and cheaper winch set up.

But without brakes or leveling, it will be a lot less functional. If using it on a slope it will require a fair bit of muscle power, and I can say that from experience years ago when my boss at the time bought a loader with no leveling.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Oldtimer- I hadn’t thought about the brakes or leveling. An interesting note- You can buy the boom for the Avant in Australia.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I am almost sure that the boom offered from Avant WAS an EZY loader.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I don’t know if anyone has looked at this company: http://apijuneda.com/en/gruas.htm

They seem to make some nice equipment.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Oldtimer and Harry: The Company I’m speaking with has a mast without a leveling system for 6k and one with a leveling system for 14k. How important is the leveling system is the main use for this boom is to lift supers and brood boxes on to pallets. Very short distances. The primary vehicle for moving heavy loads and transporting bees will be the Hummerbee.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Depends how much slope you are on, but if it's a decent slope, using a non levelable boom can be pretty back breaking. My suggestion would be try before you buy, see if you can get in touch with someone who would let you try one out, try loading some honey boxes on a slope with a non level boom. Wouldn't have to be that particular boom, any boom would give you an idea.

If all your sites are flat you may get away with it. Would the $6k one be upgradable to auto levelling? If so you could try it, then upgrade if you found it necessary.

Other thing nobody thinks about, is brakes. If the boom is not braked, that means any time you let go of it, it can wander off, swing around and do damage. Maybe to your vehicle, maybe hit someone. With a braked one life is simple, any time you let go just hit the brake button and it will stay right where it is.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Oldtimer: I will try to find someone that’s got the 2 different types out here. Booms are not that popular in the US. Everyone seems to use loaders. Unfortunately there is not an upgrade possible as the unit ships from oversees.if I bought the 6k unit, I was going to order the brake option.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Harry: How does your Ezyloader fit into your operation? You use both a loader and an Ezyloader?


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

MTN-Bees said:


> I don’t know if anyone has looked at this company: http://apijuneda.com/en/gruas.htm
> 
> They seem to make some nice equipment.


Machines are very well made, and beautifully designed. I am putting in my order for an AJ 2006 H very soon. It's a great fit for how I want to run my bees.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

You could always make one homemade...


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

MTN-Bees said:


> Harry: How does your Ezyloader fit into your operation? You use both a loader and an Ezyloader?


Right off the bat, I have to tell you that I need to wise up and use my boom more than I do and take a load off of my back.
Ian has provided some very smart ideas for doing just that.

We have used our boom in many odd-ball ways.
For example, when grading hives for almonds, I have unfurled the boom and surrounded the truck with pallets of hives brought up with a forklift and then sorted the hives based on grade with the boom.
No back strain whatsoever. 

Sometimes, I will have hives pollinating a crop and when it is time to remove the bees, the grower will ask if I can leave 2 or 3 pallets for another small plot of pollinated crop.
When it is time for me to remove those hives, there is no good reason to tow a forklift just for 3 pallets of bees. In that case, I just throw an empty pallet on the truck and when I get there, boom them off their pallets onto the truck beginning with the empty pallet. It's actually kind of fun.

Although I do not use it to it's full potential as Ian does, I cannot imagine ever being without the EZY loader.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## borisf (Oct 21, 2015)

MTN-Bees said:


> Thank you


I have good set up to solve the lifting problem. Please see attached photo. It has help me to pull 2-5 honey supers at ones with the use of bee escapes. When i set up them on pallet 5 height,total 10 and move it with loader to trailer or truck.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

I was able to open that photo you attached. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

I was NOT able to open that photo.


----------



## borisf (Oct 21, 2015)

homegrown said:


> I was NOT able to open that photo.


Here i attached again ;


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Awesome! You must be an engineer. Is it a hand crank? Can you post more pictures or make a video?


----------



## borisf (Oct 21, 2015)

It is has an electric winch and buttery 12 v 20 amp. auto brake, adjustable wide grabber,buttery indicator , 7 years proven in the field, i have video ,will try to posted it....


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice! Can you post it on YouTube?


----------



## borisf (Oct 21, 2015)

I'll try another way to posted video ,not in YouTube, or direct to your email , or cellphone if you wish


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

You should have Ian steppler make a YouTube video for you.


----------



## borisf (Oct 21, 2015)

homegrown said:


> You should have Ian steppler make a YouTube video for you.


I have a video ,but i am not interested posted it in YouTube at this moment. Also now is not a season for pulling honey. What can i film?


----------



## lissa123 (Feb 22, 2018)

Yup I agree with homegrown. This thread is really great hub of information.


----------



## borisf (Oct 21, 2015)

lissa123 said:


> Yup I agree with homegrown. This thread is really great hub of information.


Here is my promised short film.https://www.dropbox.com/s/b44lf2lrasmvf8y/20160726_145317.mp4?dl=0


----------



## borisf (Oct 21, 2015)

Please see one more ;https://www.dropbox.com/s/167afm47896z56i/20160811_131518.mp4?dl=0

I hope it is show how lifter can help as pulling honey easy ,fast and friendly for bees.


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice! I like it.


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

My AJ 2006H just cleared customs. Looking forward to getting it mounted and operational.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

How much for your new AJ 2006H with shipping all said and done?


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

homegrown said:


> How much for your new AJ 2006H with shipping all said and done?


I stopped counting after handing out $100 bills all the time to customs, agents, brokers, warehouse fee, duty… Sheesh! Pricing is dependent on exchange rates as well. I think their prices just went up to. I am probably in for $18k. I'd have to check to be sure. Mounting and maybe an extra battery are considerations as well.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

We hide ourselves from uncomfortable truths.

If you "think you are in it" for 18K, you are probably in it for 25K.


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> We hide ourselves from uncomfortable truths.
> 
> If you "think you are in it" for 18K, you are probably in it for 25K.


Shhhh… don't ruin it for me!


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

That’s funny. I think the ezyloader is almost $40k after all the bs is over, is this correct? Beetastic, what kind of truck are you mounting on? Would love to see some pictures.


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

I built this for 500, took a while but it works well.
https://www.beesource.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=14674&d=1417036242


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

That's a clever machine Marios, i see you have level adjustment both ways, nice work!

There is quite a bit of interest in home made cranes on our New Zealand beekeeping forum, would you mind if I shared your link?


----------



## marios (Nov 20, 2012)

There is quite a bit of interest in home made cranes on our New Zealand beekeeping forum, would you mind if I shared your link?[/QUOTE]

Sure share it. I was not the master welder but it took some evenings and some beverages. It works very well am moving to a ton this winter


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

PM'd you the link Marios.


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

I wouldnt mind the links as well.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

OK here it is. Hasn't generated any discussion yet, we are a smaller forum

https://www.nzbees.net/forums/topic/6914-show-your-truck/?page=53&tab=comments#comment-200288


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

homegrown said:


> That’s funny. I think the ezyloader is almost $40k after all the bs is over, is this correct? Beetastic, what kind of truck are you mounting on? Would love to see some pictures.


I've got a Ram 3500 Dually Flatbed. I am working the bees hard right now, and haven't taken it in yet to get mounted. Will upload some photos when I get it sorted.


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

homegrown said:


> That’s funny. I think the ezyloader is almost $40k after all the bs is over, is this correct? Beetastic, what kind of truck are you mounting on? Would love to see some pictures.


Just had the crane installed. I still need to wire it up. I am a bit short on cable length. Very well made piece of hardware, and looking forward to putting it through its paces.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Beetastic, Please continue to share pictures and Impressions, I am very interested. Looks gerat on the truck!


----------



## Live Oak (Oct 11, 2008)

Subscribing to this thread. I have been looking at, researching, and considering something like this as well. Nice looking rig! :thumbsup:


----------



## Beetastic (Apr 12, 2011)

Moved some bees the other night - only 20 colonies. It was pretty nice not to throw my back out, I gotta say… I post on Instagram quite a bit, and if anyone is interested in seeing the crane a little more, I should have some posts coming up shortly. I'll also be starting a YouTube series this coming year as well, and plan to highlight the crane in a few episodes. You can find me under @statestreethoney

The crane has a 16' arm. I went with the AJ 2006H. Apijuneda makes the AJ 2006HR which boasts a larger weight capacity. I believe it's 200kg full extended at 16', but I felt like 140kg and 180kg (308lbs @ 16ft and 396lbs @ 12ft) is plenty. I can lift 140kg fully extended, 180kg at 12ft (the last four feet of arm is retractable, and inserts inside the larger arm), and barrels with a special attachment unextended. I had 2 way pallets made, and they seem to work fine so far. 

The other night I lifted a set of pretty heavy double deeps no problem. I would say they were on the heavy side of what heads to almonds (but of course my knowledge is fairly limited). Another cool option built in is an auto weight detector. The crane won't allow the operator to carry over capacity and bend and break anything. There is also an auto level feature that is very handy, and the braking system on the arm pivot points is nice too. If the crane senses the arms are swinging too fast, the auto-brakes kicks on and suspends things until you tell it otherwise.

Crane is mounted on the aft of the bed, so as to allow loading of a trailer while it's still connected to the ball hitch. I will be moving around 150 colonies to almonds this year, and expect around 300-400 next year. I think for safety sake of the bees and equipment (and sanity) I'll be moving bees on the flatbed only, and take a few trips vs trying to do it all in one shot. This way I can see what works, and be comfortable with the trailer the following season. I am thinking I need to install some red LED lighting - maybe on the headache rack - to light things up. The crane does have a small light, but it only shines down on the fork. 

The fork is pretty easy to use. Controls are intuitive. I like that it as two speeds. I use the slow speed to pick up and put down the colonies. But once they are off the ground, I release a lever and it goes a bit faster. It's fluid and takes no time. Really just releasing my left hand off the bar that toggles the switch. 

The other big reason I got the crane is to be autonomous. I had help lined up last year, and they flaked at the last minute. I had to scramble to get help to load up, and ended up unloading - by hand - by myself. Which completely sucked balls. My colonies were pretty heavy from the eucalyptus flow, even after taking off honey. I actually made my first drop in the wrong location and had to reload eight or ten. I couldn't get them back on the truck together (going down is easier than up!) So I split them apart on a nice chilly morning after bouncing in the back of a truck for a few hours. They were pretty happy about that. About that time I cursed only having a jacket veil and no gators. 

What else…? I am excited to incorporate escape boards (which I already use and love - just pulled a deep today with 2 bees up top) and the crane to lift supers. I like the fact that there's less maintenance than a loader. There are some zerk fittings to grease, and I have to change the hydro fluid every so often. I don't have to carry a trailer nor have extra insurance for the loader. I also saved upwards of $20k when compared to buying a loader. Now that is compared to something new, but I am a little wary of used machinery that has been well used… which is what I would have gotten for $20k. Instead I got a shiny new crane that I can beat up all on my own  

Also, I am NOT anti-forklift. They are amazing. And if my business gets to the point where I need one, it will be a requirement that will be an easy choice and pay for itself. Will be great to have both forklift and crane. I hope to be beekeeping for a long time. I am just starting my "commercial" journey, and love my healthy back. Plan to keep it that way! 

Lastly, I am not a full-time migratory guy. I am a few hours away from almonds. So I am going to take bees to almonds. But that is it. I am outta there as fast as possible, and then they are back home at their year round yards where I want to focus on queen breeding, nucs, and honey production. 

Let me know if anyone has questions or ideas.

Thanks and hope this was helpful!


----------



## Malte Niemeyer (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello,

a fried own a apijuneda and a easyloader from ickowicz france. He used both and was more happy with apijuneda. Its smaller, less heavy and stonger than easyloaders. 

Everytime you see a video or work with it, you will think: "wow, thats clever". Lets give me a sample:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CY3t3ogG14

At second 45 you see the hydraulic extra arm, which is used to get more reach. For lifting heavy drums they deliver equipment for use this hydraulic to lift the drum. 

Another example:

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=apijuneda 

At second 0:50 you see that you could turn around the machine 90 degree. That means they use both hydraulic cylinder for foulding (transport) and for levelling the boom.

The brake system from apijuneda is way better than Ickowicz. Because Ickowicz use a round piece of metal with some holes in it. When the boom is im motion and you hit the brake, somethink will crack. The system from spain with a car or motorcycle brake disk is way softer.


----------



## Malte Niemeyer (Feb 23, 2020)

ickowicz france offered a really small version of a loader a few years ago.

https://www.icko-apiculture.com/easylight-60-kg-avec-nacelle-makita.html

Its more or less a toy for boys. For really heavy migration jobs its to small. But for liftig a few colonies to split them up if you are alone it would be a great help. Or used to lift supers for escape boards. 

You also get a wall mounted version for extracting room. (Or build the rest for fixing on car your own.)

https://www.icko-apiculture.com/pot...on.html?refSrc=6419&nosto=nosto-page-product1

And you could order the stainless steel part with the drill seperatly.


----------



## MillerLane (Jul 27, 2017)

marios said:


> I built this for 500, took a while but it works well.
> https://www.beesource.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=14674&d=1417036242


 Would you build me one for $1000? Lol


----------

